# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  यूरेका ! करें किसी सी वेबसाइट से चित्रों को डाईरेक्ट अपलोड

## Rated R

मुझे नहीं पता की ये  तरीका कितने लोगों को पता है , लेकिन मुझे आज ही पता  चला है तो सोचा क्यूँ न इस तरीके को  अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर दिखा दूं .

----------


## super_boy00007

मतलब समझा नहीं दोस्त

----------


## Rated R

मान लीजिये मुझे उस ( Vista SP1 Green ) तीसरे वाले वाल्पपेर को इस फोरम में बिना अपने कोपुटर में सेव किये अपलोड करना है .

----------


## Rated R

उस फोटो पर जाएये और Right click करिए .

एक Pop - Up - Window खुलेगा उसमे से  Copy Image Location आप्शन चुने

----------


## Rated R

इसके बाद तुरंत उत्तर ऑप्शन में अपलोड इमागे के ऑप्शन पर क्लिक करिए और उस इमेज  लोकेशन को पेस्ट करिए .

----------


## Rated R

और फिर ओके का बटन दबाये .

----------


## Rated R

नतीजा आपके सामने है .

----------


## Rajeev

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र मेरी तरफ से* रेपुटेशन* स्वीकार करें*
*धन्यवाद.......*

----------


## Rated R

> मतलब समझा नहीं दोस्त


अब समझे दोस्त ?

----------


## rupapp

*dhanay wad dost
rupapp*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

बढिया जानकारी है मित्र धन्यवाद

----------


## rupapp

*mail kay lea dhanaywad
rupapp*

----------


## humtum786

thanks for information

----------


## Shri Vijay

* प्रिय मित्र अच्छी तकनीक बताई धन्यवाद..... +++++ ******

----------


## amol05

धन्यवाद मित्र जानकारी अधने के लिए आहूत बहुत धन्म्यवाद

----------


## loolugupta

http://www.wallpapers.org/wallpapers...1287643204.jpg

----------


## loolugupta

http://www.wallpapers.org/wallpapers...1287643204.jpg

----------


## Rated R

> http://www.wallpapers.org/wallpapers...1287643204.jpg


क्या हुआ? ये लिंक क्यों दी है आपने?

----------


## p.k510



----------


## guruji

यह कोई तकनीक नहीं है।
इस तरह से चित्र प्रदर्शित करने में एक बहुत बड़ी कमी यह है कि चित्र तभी तक दिखेगा जब तक चित्र पहले वाली साईट पर है। वहाँ से गया तो हमारी साइट से भी गया।
साथ ही पहले वाली साईट हमारी साईट को प्रतिबन्धित कर सकती है।

----------


## totaram

> यह कोई तकनीक नहीं है।
> इस तरह से चित्र प्रदर्शित करने में एक बहुत बड़ी कमी यह है कि चित्र तभी तक दिखेगा जब तक चित्र पहले वाली साईट पर है। वहाँ से गया तो हमारी साइट से भी गया।
> साथ ही पहले वाली साईट हमारी साईट को प्रतिबन्धित कर सकती है।


आदरणीय गुरुजी, क्या कोई दूसरा ऐसा तरीका है जिससे कि हम कोई चित्र बिना अपनी हार्डडिस्क में सेव किये ही फोरम पे अपलोड कर सकें? अभी जिस तरह से हम फोटो अपलोड करते हैं उस तरीके में दोगुना समय और data खर्च होता है- एक बार उसे डाऊनलोड करने में और फिर दूसरी बार अपलोड करने में.

----------

